# SEPTA to King of Prussia?



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 1, 2012)

*HERE* is a brief article I came across about extending SEPTA's Norristown High Speed Line to the King of Prussia Mall and the K. of P. Business Park. Looks like an EIS is being prepared, along with a feasability study that will do 'passenger modeling' to see if the project could qualify for some federal funding. The studies are expected to take 15 to 18 months.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 1, 2012)

This has been talked about for many many years.. If it actually happens I'll be amazed..


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 2, 2012)

There seems to be pretty good bus service already, so the expensive extension ain't gonna happen. Anybody know more about restoring the old trolley routes?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2012)

Good bus service doesn't really mean that there can't be train service. In fact, if the buses are running very frequently, then it's a good argument for train service since that will be cheaper long term.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 3, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Good bus service doesn't really mean that there can't be train service. In fact, if the buses are running very frequently, then it's a good argument for train service since that will be cheaper long term.


I don't know what you mean by "very frequently" but those buses run about once an hour I think. Maybe every half hour. If it's every half hour then I would expect train service to be cheaper.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 3, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Good bus service doesn't really mean that there can't be train service. In fact, if the buses are running very frequently, then it's a good argument for train service since that will be cheaper long term.
> ...


Every hour, definitely not!

Every half hour is perhaps a candidate if that's most of the day @ half hour frequencies. Otherwise no.

The best candidates are probably every 20 minutes or less.

But even that is still subjective.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 4, 2012)

There are two bus routes from Center City to King of Prussia Mall. They diverge "after" the mall, but together they provide

service every 30 minutes or less, 7 days a week. There is another bus route from the busy 69th St. terminal to KOP mall that

also has relatively frequent service. These are all express buses, using mostly a freeway routing. Traffic on this route (the Schuykill

Expressway and to a less extent I-476) can be brutal but many times it's not.

Extending the Norristown High Speed line to KOP mall (and I assume by "extend" they really mean a separate branch, since a true

extension from the end of the route in Norristown would basically mean a 180 degree U-turn to head back south) would certainly

be a nice upgrade to the current bus service for people approaching from the western suburbs or who use the El to get to 69th St

terminal, where the Norristown High Speed line originates. But there's no way it would be a faster or more convenient trip than the

one-seat, express bus routes that currently run from Center City to the mall.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 31, 2014)

There was a public meeting last evening during which SEPTA unveiled the three top routes for the King of Prussia rail service.

http://www.philly.com/philly/business/transportation/SEPTA_considers_a_rail_line_to_King_of_Prussia.html


----------

